# Richter In Hungary



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/search.php?searchString=richter+in+hungary

Is this the ultimate Richter box set? It's pretty expensive! I'd like to pick up a Richter collection containing mostly solo piano and/or chamber music, with at least decent sound. I'm not really interested in romantic concertos.

In reading about the EMI Icon box, it seems to be a hit and miss collection with noise reduction sound. Many knowledgeable reviewers have suggested superior individual discs on specialty labels, but most are out of print.

Any ideas for a good introductory collection will be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

(sorry, deleted)


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Nice set on Brilliant, but as I said, I'm looking for his best solo/chamber music recordings.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

"Richter in Prague" is mildly uneven, but it contains some really, really fine performances. I have heard several recordings Richter made in Hungary, but don't have this set. The 'problem' is in finding Richter recordings that are less than good; finding good ones is easy.


----------

